# Critical skills: process after having obtained CS Visa



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi there,

I recently received a critical skills visa in the corporate general manager category and I have already found a job. I am a bit unclear on the next steps and the process HA will use to endorse my contract:

1. Where and how am I supposed to send my contract of employment?

2. Can HA reject my contract based on the fact that I may not be earning what a corporate general manager makes? The definition of corporate general manager is quite broad and so can be the salary

3. Can HA reject my contract based on the fact that I may be focusing on one single aspect of the company's operations instead of being a general manager? e.g. HR Manager or Marketing manager instead of General Manager?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Italianabroad,

You need to take your contract to VFS in person. As for your other questions, the salary will be of no concern to them, the only thing you need to be cognizant of is the job title. Regardless of what work you actually do, your job title must reflect the job title for which the critical skills visa was issued. So perhaps just have a discussion with your employer - it will likely come down to semantics.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

@Fnybos , i took my contract to the vfs floor manager in joburg and he was not sure of the procedure on handing in the contract . He did advise that when renewing your CSV you will then submit the contract.


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

I have also asked the immigration consultant that helped me on the application but she doesn't know either.
I doubt I can go to VFS without an appointment no?

It seems no one knows!!


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Handing it in at VFS is technically the correct protocol, however in reality, one VFS differs from the next. There is so much disinformation abound that it's difficult to give objective answers, often it just comes down to who you deal with on the day.


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok, let's assume I go to VFS and hand in the contract. What happens afterwards? Currently the CSV is only valid for 12 months so I assume they will need to cancel this visa and give me a new Visa with a 5 years validity?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

So what I think's happened in your case is that they've issued you a CSV for one year instead of five years. You'll have to apply for a 'rectification' at VFS, which should extend your current CSV to 5 years. You'll need these documents: 

DHA Visa Information - South Africa - Services - Temporary Residence Permit - Rectification of Temporary Residence Visa

You'll also need to proceed as if you were making a new application on the VFS website in order to get the form required for the rectification. One of the forms will ask whether the application is a 'rectification, to which you will indicate yes. You will not have to pay any fees for a rectification. 

I know someone who this happened to, which is why your case sounds familiar. VFS will submit the rectification to the DHA and you should be issued with a CSV issued for 5 years.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

@Fynbos , do you need to submit the same document that you submitted for your CSV and the contract ?
How long did your client have to wait for the visa to be issued out ?


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

@Fynbos: thanks for your help, very clear.

Last question: do you think I need to book an appointment?

E


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

is this the right application I should go through right?

Application for Change of Conditions on existing visa or Change of Status (DHA - 1740)


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

@Italianabroad Use this link: https://www.vfsvisaonline.com/DHAFOSOnlineVAF/gatewaypage.aspx

Choose "TRV - Rectification" and follow the online prompts. You will be forced to make an appointment, which you'll pay a minimal fee for - the rectification is free however, and in certain circumstances they'll wave the appointment fee too. Once you've completed the online forms, you'll be given an appointment date confirmation, print it out and take that in on the date specified. I also found out that you will be able to email your employment contract in to VFS, but perhaps just take it in with you on the appointment date anyway.


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks Fynbos. 

I did that and I received a request for payment for R1350 but for now I will not pay as I believe that for those who sent the original application with VFS after June 6th there should be no fee.

The VFS website says: "All rectifications accepted for application which were lodged through VFS Global post 6 June 2014 will bear no cost"

Would you agree with me?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, that's correct. I was unsure if you had lodged the initial application through the DHA or VFS. If it was through VFS then simply provide the receipt and it will be free of charge. All the best!


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

thanks!!!!!


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

@Italianabroad 
did you manage to secure a date on the vfs site ? their site does not show any available dates for the joburg area


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

I am applying from Durban.
All days in Jan were free. 

may lawyer anticipated me that it would have been way easier outside of jozi


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

@DumisaniBYO What you could do is book an appointment sometime in the future (a bogus appointment) and simply walk in and use their 'premium service' on any date of your choosing. The service does cost R500 though, just bring your booking confirmation with you.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

@Fynbos i am on the vfs site and it does not even show any green dates ( available ) , i went right up to May 2015 still nothing . Will try call the call center


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi All,

I also received a Critical Skills Visa valid for 12 months.
It would be interesting to find out what the next steps are. When i enquired with Home Affairs this was their response:



> Rectification means the rectification of an incorrectly spelled name, incorrectly captured passport number, incorrect name of employer or a combination thereof. A critical Skills Visa shall not be issued for a period longer than 12 months where there is no offer of employment.
> 
> Should the applicant secure employment the visa shall be issued for the remainder of the validity period not exceeding 5 years. The applicant must apply for the remainder of the 5 years in the form of a TRR (Temporary Residence Renewal)


What is the correct permit then?
Do you then need to supply ALL the documents your provided when initially applying for a Criticals Skills Visa? 
Do you also have to pay the Home Affairs Fee AND the VFS fee?
Anyone in the same situation above and provided the employment contract and it was successful?


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

HI Guys,I have already booked for rectification on Thu AM and I cannot apply also for Renewal today (earliest date is next week) so I will go there and see what answer I get and keep you posted.

In all fairness the process is confusing and tedious: am I renewing the Visa? Not really. Am I rectifying the Visa? Possibly!

In the meantime it could be helpful if Fynbos could share his point of view on this and whether the rectification suggestion was based on previous experience or interpretation of the VFS website/Immigration law.

In any case, I will let you know.


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Fynbos,

I was quoting Goku8, who is in my very same situation. As you can see below, DHA told him he has to apply for renewal and not for rectification.

by the way, my lawyer is of the same advice: it should be a rectification and not a renewal.

QUOTE:
Rectification means the rectification of an incorrectly spelled name, incorrectly captured passport number, incorrect name of employer or a combination thereof. A critical Skills Visa shall not be issued for a period longer than 12 months where there is no offer of employment.
Should the applicant secure employment the visa shall be issued for the remainder of the validity period not exceeding 5 years. The applicant must apply for the remainder of the 5 years in the form of a TRR (Temporary Residence Renewal)


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

It is very confusing.

I had asked Home Affairs / VFS / Immigration Agents, but they all have VERY different views of what forms / documents we should submit. 

I wish you the best of luck, hopefully you get it. A rectification is far easier and cheaper than a renewal.


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

Application filed, no money requested, no objections to "rectification".......finger crossed I guess!?


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

All the best!!


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Italianabroad said:


> Application filed, no money requested, no objections to "rectification".......finger crossed I guess!?


Great news did you submit just the docs on the vfs website for rectifications ?
Certified copy of Critical Skill Visa , Work contract and passport . 

Best of luck


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You definitely shouldn't book "bogus" appointments - this may backfire. There are very few ways to get urgent bookings, but they are possible.


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

DumisaniBYO said:


> Great news did you submit just the docs on the vfs website for rectifications ?
> Certified copy of Critical Skill Visa , Work contract and passport .
> 
> Best of luck


I prepared a cover letter to explain what I need and why I should not be charged a VFS fee. 

Then I submitted certified copies of passport and visa + contract


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Just an update. I spoke to certain officials at VFS, they did say that if you have the CSV (Find employment in 12months) you can submit a rectification with the contract and no payment is necessary.


----------



## NYexpat (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Italianabroad,

Can I ask what skills qualified you for a Corporate General Manager Critical Skills Visa? It seems like a broad category, and we're trying to understand the qualifications necessary (and how you could prove them).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Thought I would give you an update here.

1. Almost 10 weeks in and still no word from VFS. Sent multiple emails but their reply is "we haven't received your application back"

2. I managed to get in touch with the TRP Director @ HA and apparently I shouldn't have applied for a "rectification" but for a "change of status" (WHAT A JOKE!!!!) After calling him 5 times he agreed to help me so I gave him my information and he will get back to me soon (let's see how soon).

So not much good news. Actually pretty bad news.

On a different note, the way I found the contact of this director @ HA is this link: Contact Numbers for Permit Follow Ups - New World Immigration
Pretty useful......use it wisely.

Ciao,
Enrico


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

NYexpat said:


> Hi Italianabroad,
> 
> Can I ask what skills qualified you for a Corporate General Manager Critical Skills Visa? It seems like a broad category, and we're trying to understand the qualifications necessary (and how you could prove them).
> 
> Thanks in advance!


sorry completely missed this message.I have 5+ years working experience in a big multinational FMCG company + a Masters in Marketing and Business administration + several letters from my managers stating my skills. This is what I handed in


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Italianabroad said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought I would give you an update here.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for the update. Disappointing that the officials have differing views on how to resolve this issue. 
I hope it works out for you, good luck.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi

Sorry to hear that so 10 weeks and nothing has been done , typical DHA

I also applied for a rectification so does that mean the application is now void ?

Regards


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi DumisaniByo & Italianabroad,

Have you received any news yet from VFS or DHA?

I am going to be applying for mine in the next couple of weeks. Not sure if rectification or Critical Skills Visa is the way to go? What do you guys think?

@Italianabroad - Any news since you contacted the TRP Director?

Thanks


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Goku8 said:


> Hi DumisaniByo & Italianabroad,
> 
> Have you received any news yet from VFS or DHA?
> 
> ...


@ Goku8 , see the response form VFS i got last week

*Thank you for emailing VFS GLOBAL Help Line.

Kindly note that you will have to apply for a change of conditions on your current visa, in order for the Department of Home Affairs to endorse you work conditions on your Critical Skills Visa.*

So i think you best apply for the Change of Conditions , you will need police clearance again 

I submitted mine 8 weeks back still no update , tried to call the Director he never picks up


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks DumisaniByo. I'll try and get the police certificate tomorrow.
Have you already applied for the Change of Conditions? Or do you need to await the rectification?

I wonder if they "tie" you to a specific organisation once you get the CSV and if it is as long as the contract or they give you the maximum amount of years (5)?


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I am in the same boat as I am about to be granted my critical skills (in UK hopefully) without a work contract and have already been offered a job.

Therefore my first port of call is to register with my company and change my permit from 12 months to 5 years.

I was under the impression that you had to basically resubmit all the documents you submitted for the critical skills (i.e. a renewal) and a work contract (this was told to me by Deloitte).

It would be much better if its just the contract you have to submit. Also heard it is taking a bit of time to get an interview at VFS Joburg (about 2 months) so the whole process may take 4-6 months.

Interested to hear anyone who has been able to do it.

Thanks
pueky


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

My rectification got rejected because "at the time of the application I didn't have a job". 
Someone at VFS told me I have to apply for a renewal and not a rectification, which is what I will have to do...

I applied in Durbs where things happen quicker than Jozi.


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

What documents are you applying with?


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

I resent all the document I first applied with + the contract of employment.

My understanding is that the rectification process is only to be followed if there is an actual mistake in your VISA (Wrong name or surname etc.).

I will now have to restart from scratch with a renewal...But my visa is valid until Sep 15 so they can wait a little bit


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks I will just resubmit all the documents plus contract.

My critical skills visa is dependent on me working as an Engineer. 

Do you know if Engineer is required to be in my title or just job description?

Also do you have any idea of how long they are taking to process?


----------



## Italianabroad (Jan 7, 2015)

The closer your title and job descriptions are to the skill you have applied for the less the questions you are gonna get asked.


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi All 

Just got my letter of rejection for a rectification on a CSV ( my initial visa was issued for 12month ) .

Reason : Apply for a Critical Skill Visa renewal

Hope this helps some who have not applied


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Dumisani,

Is there any difference between Renewal and Change of status or it is the same thing? Looks like these two terms are being mentioned as the correct terminology/procedure for applying for the 5 year CSV.If they are different, then which is the correct one to use so that there is no possibility of getting a rejection like what has happened to a few members on this thread?


----------



## MarkDR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Joe, Dumisani, Italianabroad etc. I am helping out a friend who is in a similar situation. She initially decided to get the CSV with no employer as she was looking to change jobs, but has since decided she is going to stick it out at her current job, so she is also looking to have her CSV altered to reflect her current employer and have the additional 4 yrs added on.

I called VFS, who told me to do a renewal of the visa. We've had a look though. That renewal is very comprehensive. Given that she only applied for her CSV 3 months ago, do we really need to resubmit everything again??? I see that there are a couple of immigration fundis on here. Perhaps they can help. Her police clearances, medical, radiological etc. were all done recently, but may have expired, but I don't see the logic in resubmitting everything. We want to wait to see how it goes for others on here first before we waste our time doing it wrong too, so would love any updates. Just FYI, we were told to resubmit:

•	Duly completed online form;
•	Passport (valid 30 days past end of exp. of visa)
•	Medical report
•	Radiological report
•	Police clearance certificates
•	Yellow fever
•	Repatriation undertaking by employer
•	Compliance undertaking
•	Employment contract
•	Motivation (justifying critical skill)
•	Registered body membership certificate and proof of critical skill
•	SAQA certificate
•	Proof of payment of applicable fee

Just doesn't seem logical seeing as we just went through all this admin. Any insights would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Error (May 21, 2015)

Good day, 


I am a Bachelor of Science mining engineering graduate in South Africa currently doing a master's degree on a study visa. I want to know whether is it possible to change the status of my study visa to a critical skills visa using vfs facilities in South Africa? If yes, what procedure would I have to follow on the vfs website?

Regards,
Eric


----------



## MarkDR (May 7, 2015)

Hi Error,

A friend of mine has been going through her CSV application recently, and had some issues. I actually posted a thread on here but didn't get much of a response. She decided to go with a firm, and has since had success that way, so maybe consider that. I don't know if there's a way to DM me on here, as we're both newish but I'd be happy to put you in touch with her, and she can give you details of the firm she used from there. She'd be happy to help I'm sure, as she was really confused for a long time. Otherwise there are lots of firms floating around I'm sure! Either way, hope it all works out!


----------



## pueky (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I was issued my CSV as a Mechanical Engineer last month so pretty happy about that. I was quite surprised to see that they had issued me a 5yr visa.

On the visa it says I have to submit proof of work within 12 months. Now I spoke to a visa consultant and they said I needed to submit renewal but then I spoke to the DHA by phone and they said I only need to bring a work contract and passport to their office. 

Any thoughts on which is right?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

MarkDR said:


> Hi Joe, Dumisani, Italianabroad etc. I am helping out a friend who is in a similar situation. She initially decided to get the CSV with no employer as she was looking to change jobs, but has since decided she is going to stick it out at her current job, so she is also looking to have her CSV altered to reflect her current employer and have the additional 4 yrs added on.
> 
> I called VFS, who told me to do a renewal of the visa. We've had a look though. That renewal is very comprehensive. Given that she only applied for her CSV 3 months ago, do we really need to resubmit everything again??? I see that there are a couple of immigration fundis on here. Perhaps they can help. Her police clearances, medical, radiological etc. were all done recently, but may have expired, but I don't see the logic in resubmitting everything. We want to wait to see how it goes for others on here first before we waste our time doing it wrong too, so would love any updates.


Hi MarkDR, 

What visa is your friend on? If she holds a CSV with no employer name on it, she would then need to apply for a renewal of her CSV with all of your said documents. All new documents need to be added, as they are only valid for 6 months from date of issue. 
She may be able to get away with not having to supply a police clearance from her country of origin, if she has a copy of her previously submitted one and also hasn't returned back there since being in SA for a period longer than a year. 

If she has a general work visa, she would need to apply for a change of status to a CSV, should she qualify for critical skills.


----------



## pink1986 (Jun 23, 2015)

Italianabroad said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I recently received a critical skills visa in the corporate general manager category and I have already found a job. I am a bit unclear on the next steps and the process HA will use to endorse my contract:
> 
> ...


Could you please share your contact details?


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi All

For anyone who was issued a Critical Skill Visa valid for 12months , you need to apply for a renewal . I just received my visa today . It took less than 4 weeks at VFS in Joburg

Hope this helps those in doubt


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

hi Dumisani,

Can you please give us a full list of what you submitted especially documents relating to your employer and also police clearances for countries outside South Africa.

Have you now been issued with a 5 year visa?


----------



## DumisaniBYO (Sep 12, 2014)

joe117 said:


> hi Dumisani,
> 
> Can you please give us a full list of what you submitted especially documents relating to your employer and also police clearances for countries outside South Africa.
> 
> Have you now been issued with a 5 year visa?


Hi Joe117

Its all the same documents that were submitted in the original Critical Skills Visa Application , i included a police clearance from my home country as well and the employment contract ( which the person at VFS said was not necessary in my initial CSV application last year , so much for them having the knowledge)

Yes its a 5 Years Visa , including the employers name


----------



## Error (May 21, 2015)

Hi Guys,
Just wanted to know, once you receive the 12 month critical skills visa, can you start working using it or do you need to renew the permit to 5 years first?
regards,
Error


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

For those of you who obtained the critical skills visa for engineering, how long did it take you to get the registration from ECSA? Was it a difficult process? My partner got the 1 year CSV with only the letter about skills evaluation, so he has yet to start and obtain the ECSA registration before he can apply for renewal of the CSV. Did all of you have registration already when you applied for the visa? Fortunately he has found a job now so the contract won't be a problem.

Error - I do believe you can start to work on the 1 year CSV, at least it isn't stated anywhere that you can't!


----------



## Goku8 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi All,

I am applying for my renewal of a CS VISA shortly. If i have not been back to my home country since receiving the original CV visa do I still need to supply a latest version of the police clearance? I do have a SA police clearance though.

This is the condition in the renewal of CS on the VFS website:

Police clearance certificate issued by the police or security authority in each country where the relevant applicant resided for 12 months or longer after attaining the age of 18 years, in respect of criminal records or the character of that applicant, which certificate shall not be older than six months at the time of its submission:* (provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa within the republic)*

Thank you


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Error said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just wanted to know, once you receive the 12 month critical skills visa, can you start working using it or do you need to renew the permit to 5 years first?
> regards,
> Error


Hi Error, 

Yes, you can start working straight away on your critical skills visa, provided it is in the profession of your critical skill. You would also need to make an application to Home Affairs for a renewal and change of conditions, to get your 5 year visa and your employers name on the visa.


----------



## kkvaraprasad (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi LegalMan, I am from India and I got critical skill visa in Sep'2015 and i am in a dilemma that when i can fly to South Africa. i am a Java Developer with 10+ years experience. will i have job opportunities there ? how much time it will take to get job in South Africa on Critical Skills visa for a Sr.Java Developer ?


----------



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

have you managed to change the condition to your application yet


----------

